# Carriers for flying



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've used the same carrier by Argo to fly with Ava for the past three years....it works well, but I might want to look into another one....I mean, a girl needs choices, right?

So what carriers to you use when flying with your pup? 

April, you showed me yours when we were in Hilton Head, but I forget the name of it....that was very nice. 

I was looking at the Jardan Petite mon amie....or something like that....do you think that one is ok for flying??? it seems kind of narrow to me.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Pat www.sturdibag.com is where I bought my bag and I love it.. it is lightweight and I think several show people on here have this brand.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love Celltei bags... you can get them custom made if you are traveling with more than one fluff.... Celltei - The Design House for Pets and Their Family Too!

Really great quality and super soft inside... well padded for the person carrying. Has great pockets and custom made you can even get laptop pockets.

Won't buy any other bag for travel.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have several carriers: An adorable pink Juicy Couture, a Coach, two PetGear, a Bergan, KwigyBo, Sturdibag-- and I probably use the PetGear one the most. It has plenty of pockets, plus it is wheeled.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the small Celltei for Penny. Works well. There are lots of extras you can get with it. Not inexpensive but another tool in our arsenal. Are Celltei pet carriers approved for in cabin airline travel?

They do custom designs too Pat . I have this one Celltei Tote-o-Pet Pet Carrier

Haven't flown with it yet. But wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I was looking into the Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami as well (but more as an everyday bag). I think it will be a bit too small for a comfy flight. It's about the same size (or a little smaller) than the Small size Kwigy-Bo Alex bag. Jaraden makes a larger Mon Ami Kennel carrier that you could look into just for travel. 

This is another one I've been looking into- it has an expandable dome that you could open during the flight for more room. 
Petego.com - Pet at Work Mini
Petego.com - Pet at Work Mini


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I flew to Hilton head I just used one of those Sherpa bags. Not fancy, not expensive but really comfortable for Tyler and I didn't have to worry about it collapsing down on him when shoved under the seat in front of me which the flight attendant insisted for take off and landing. It's 9" high which is the clearance that the model I got has so fits in most of the commuter flights. I have better bags for toting him around town, like Kwigy Bo's but this was great for the flight and enough space for him to turn around and curl up in a blanket I put in there for him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Pat www.sturdibag.com is where I bought my bag and I love it.. it is lightweight and I think several show people on here have this brand.


I've seen these bags and think they are pretty cool. Carina uses them...But there doesn't seem to be pockets for storage...I have the page bookmarked so I can study it better.



Grace'sMom said:


> I love Celltei bags... you can get them custom made if you are traveling with more than one fluff.... Celltei - The Design House for Pets and Their Family Too!
> 
> Really great quality and super soft inside... well padded for the person carrying. Has great pockets and custom made you can even get laptop pockets.
> 
> Won't buy any other bag for travel.


Wow, the prices on this link are way over my carrier budget! But they're beautiful. 



socalyte said:


> I have several carriers: An adorable pink Juicy Couture, a Coach, two PetGear, a Bergan, KwigyBo, Sturdibag-- and I probably use the PetGear one the most. It has plenty of pockets, plus it is wheeled.


Which PetGear one do you like??? I'll have to take a look at them.



silverhaven said:


> I have the small Celltei for Penny. Works well. There are lots of extras you can get with it. Not inexpensive but another tool in our arsenal. Are Celltei pet carriers approved for in cabin airline travel?
> 
> They do custom designs too Pat . I have this one Celltei Tote-o-Pet Pet Carrier
> 
> Haven't flown with it yet. But wouldn't hesitate.


Maureen, I really like this one!! Is it a heavy bag...without the dog in it?



hoaloha said:


> I was looking into the Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami as well (but more as an everyday bag). I think it will be a bit too small for a comfy flight. It's about the same size (or a little smaller) than the Small size Kwigy-Bo Alex bag. Jaraden makes a larger Mon Ami Kennel carrier that you could look into just for travel.
> 
> This is another one I've been looking into- it has an expandable dome that you could open during the flight for more room.
> Petego.com - Pet at Work Mini
> Petego.com - Pet at Work Mini


Not sure I want a back pack...I like to have the carrier cross body with a long strap.



Snowbody said:


> When I flew to Hilton head I just used one of those Sherpa bags. Not fancy, not expensive but really comfortable for Tyler and I didn't have to worry about it collapsing down on him when shoved under the seat in front of me which the flight attendant insisted for take off and landing. It's 9" high which is the clearance that the model I got has so fits in most of the commuter flights. I have better bags for toting him around town, like Kwigy Bo's but this was great for the flight and enough space for him to turn around and curl up in a blanket I put in there for him.


Sue, I do like the Sherpa bags, I actually have two of them, but a larger size and one of them is the "double" incase I have to fly with two. I will probably end up getting the smaller one because of the room they have.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I like to use the Sherpa Sports bags because they're very light weight, have room for my wallet and Secret's "stuff", have plenty of room for her and are well ventilated.

Here are picturesof various types of Sherpa carriers. most come in 2 sizes (Small and Medium) and the small is plenty big enough for Secret to stretch out and be HAPPY.

This is the Sport Sack -- I have it in Hot Pink and Lime Green:









I have this one which is called the Sport Sack Backpack (but it's not really a backpack) - in Red: (I used this one for HH)









Another various of the Spot Sack Backpack (I don't have the blue):









This is a cate carrier that I don't have:









And this is their new Silver which I plan on getting:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is very very light Pat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- I like to use the Sherpa Sports bags because they're very light weight, have room for my wallet and Secret's "stuff", have plenty of room for her and are well ventilated.
> 
> Here are picturesof various types of Sherpa carriers. most come in 2 sizes (Small and Medium) and the small is plenty big enough for Secret to stretch out and be HAPPY.
> 
> ...





silverhaven said:


> It is very very light Pat.


 
The cat carrier looks interesting...and I like the silver one on the bottom, do you know the measurements of this one? I looks like there is ample room for turning around, etc.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> It is very very light Pat.


 
In looking at their website, I have fallen in love with the red brocade carrier in the style you have...but I can't find it in "small". :angry:

It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- here are the measurements:

Cat Bag - 17 x 12 x 9

Silver Bag - 19 x 12 x 12

And the Silver one says that it folds down to store flat.


----------

